# 1/64 HO live drag racing



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

announcing Spring Fuelers
Saturday April 7 2018
details to follow soon
slimline class to be announced


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what you are doing with this.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/113-s...577785-alpink-presents-april-fuel-2018-a.html


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey everyone... any idea of who is going to this event? Im from Shamokin, two friends of mine may come along, they are another half hour north of me.

Just wondering.

Im hoping to have something to run besides stock tjets... dunno how thats gonna go!

Jesse


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Slimline*

OK, after a successful event Saturday I need to address some details, and actually make changes, in the SlimLine class.
these changes will be reflected in the next race flyer.
I am going to lose the "STOCK" (s) clarifier as this will better serve the current wishes of the racers.
not in any particular order.

rear wheels and tires .... 
any wheels
slip on silicone tires that reflect original dimensions.

front axle, wheels and tires ...
ANY !!!!
tires must touch the track
divorced front axles allowed.

motor brushes.....
this is an issue of trying to find replacements and is being worked on.
more details as they become available.

magnets ....
DASH are allowed

pick up shoes ....
ANY !!! braids and shunts NOT allowed.

armatures ... STOCK
no rewinds, dewinds or artificial balancing.
light truing allowed.
comm plates may be adjusted for flatness.

chassis ....
stock copper bottom solid or hollow rivet permitted.
no alterations to chassis allowed.

gears ....
any pinion and/or crown gears permitted.

wheelie bars ....
permitted (encouraged) and may be maximum 2 inches from the rear axle.
most people are attaching at body post rear of chassis/body, so take into account that it cannot be 2 inches from there..

bodies ....
any "hard" bodies .... ie injection molded plastic, resin cast, in keeping with the nature of the drag racing venue.
bodies must be secured via original screw post placements on chassis.

as comments and suggestions roll in these ideas may be tweeked or changed wholesale, ....
how ever a firm rule set will be in place at least 90 days before next race.

please post your ideas, comments, suggestions, rants, ravings, smart remarks ans questions here for everyone to reflect on

thank you for your support


----------

